# Enter Canada



## plymouth123 (Jul 10, 2013)

Dear All 

I hope you can help as I'm getting slightly confused. I initiated my permanent residency in January of this year, I asked for my PR card to be sent to my lawyers in Vancouver. I then left vancouver to head back to London. I then went travelling in April from London to NZ and Australia. Whilst in Australia I received an email saying my photos were not compatible for my card, so I got the correct photos and sent them about 2 months ago. 

I have now booked a flight for next week to head to vancouver and stay until mid September. 

Here is my question - As I do not have my PR card yet can I get in on my Uk passport. I have got a return flight to Australia. I've read that I may have to get a travel doc. This may cause me a problem and I think it's a bit unreasonable as I don't have the time and did not realise this was necessary as the UK is visa waiver country. 

Please help, thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you're a landed immigrant with your COPR form stamped and documented that will suffice for entering the country. It should be stapled into your UK passport.


----------



## plymouth123 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. I take it the copr is the c


----------



## plymouth123 (Jul 10, 2013)

Copr is the confirmation of permanent residence that the immigration officer signed that he also wrote the address to send the pr card to in Canada ?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It's that flimsy paper you got. (lots of people trow it away, but please: do not!).


----------



## plymouth123 (Jul 10, 2013)

That's great thanks. It does not contain my photo though. However it does have my passport number. And I definitely would not require a travel doc with a UK passport? 

Have you been through a similar situation ?


----------



## Zulfyb (Dec 13, 2012)

plymouth123 said:


> That's great thanks. It does not contain my photo though. However it does have my passport number. And I definitely would not require a travel doc with a UK passport?
> 
> Have you been through a similar situation ?


Hi

I am only going what the immigration officials informed me as I am in a similar situation to you. To cut a long story short I went to Canada-ontario- for about a month, activated my pr status, got the copr and was informed that it could take up to 6weeks for the pr card to be sent. As I was in Canada only for a month i decided against providing a mailing address upon landing, but whilst I was in Canada got to know some people whose address I eventually provided to the officials for them to send the pr card. I am now back in the UK and have 2 options - I either wait for the pr card which should arrive around mid August or if I want to travel back to Canada before then I can apply for a travel document through the London Canadian Office and there is a charge. This does tie up with the information on the Canadian visa website. Hope this helps.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Zulfyb is correct. My Brother In Law was not allowed to re-enter with just his COPR (and no onward travel arrangements). We ended up in immigration at Pearson for 3 or 4 hours while things got sorted out... It was a mess.


----------

